# Roadside Chicken Again!



## LarryWolfe (Jul 31, 2005)

I did this chicken again, with the correct amount of vinegar!  I tripled the batch again and marinaded the chicken for a couple hours.  Definitely make more of the sauce than you think you will use, you mop alot with this chicken.  Then grilled on the top grate of the wsm using two lit chimneys of Kingsford.  I did two whole chickens that I quartered and they took about an hour and a half.  The chicken was so juicy you really needed a bib to eat it!!  This recipe's a keeper!!  Thanks BS!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 31, 2005)

Dadgum you Larry!  Here I am starving and no chicken in the fridge!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 31, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Dadgum you Larry!  Here I am starving and no chicken in the fridge!



I do!!!  Just ate a piece with a diet Dr. Pepper for breakfast!   Almost "time", I can hear a pfft in my very near future!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 31, 2005)

Plenty of those wing tips too.  :grin: 

Looks Yummylicious!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 31, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Susan Z":1sip7f3r]Does it take the same amount of time in the WSM as it does direct on the kettle?


I always did them on the kettle. Usually takes about 45 min to an hour on it.  [/quote:1sip7f3r]

I don't have a kettle, so I'm not sure.  But I'll tell you what, you get alot of flare ups.  I'm thinking using the WSM is an advantage cause of the distance away from the flames.


----------



## oompappy (Jul 31, 2005)

There's a roadside chicken crew set up today about a mile from my place. They're working 2 big open pits and when they apply the mop it makes the whole village smell good. I think that style mop was developed not only for great taste but also to attract customers with the fantastic aroma.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 31, 2005)

oompappy said:
			
		

> There's a roadside chicken crew set up today about a mile from my place. They're working 2 big open pits and when they apply the mop it makes the whole village smell good. I think that style mop was developed not only for great taste but also to attract customers with the fantastic aroma.



You got that right Pappy, the smell is amazing!![/i]


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 31, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Yeah, baby!
> 
> Oh!  My little bags of those miniature Japanese whole crabs arrived. They're interesting.  The shells are really, really hard.  They taste like...well, sort of crabby.  My brother was brave and ate some.  Verrrry cute, tho!



ROFL!!!! 
Glad you liked them !


----------

